# injured hummingbird



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

my newest patient, everyone cross your fingers and say a prayer that his little wing will heal properly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now I've seen it all........poor little fella (or gal?)
So.......how the heck to you find a humming bird that is injured? You've GOT to tell the rest of the story.................


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. More questions.
What do you feed a hummingbird? HOW do you feed a hummingbird? How do you think it got injured in the first place? I would suspect that as fast as they move, then can't have many, if any, natural enemies.......at least not after they are grown. 
What if the wing doesn't heal? Then what? Can you keep these guys as pets? 
This is very interesting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For a bird that has to flap its wings so hard and so fast to survive, and travel thousands of miles to migrate, is it possible for the wing to heal that well? And yes................how does one just happen to come upon an injured hummingbird? My prayers are certainly with you and that beautiful little bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BTW, that's a great picture. It should be in the PICTURE OF THE DAY thread. Beautiful. I just love hummers. I think they're fascinating.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh he's pretty! He's also extremely lucky that you found him!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay, here we go.
a man from my town gets some of the first arrivals during the migration, he puts out a bunch of feeders, and he said that when his wife waters the garden they fly into the stream to bathe, he sais they know them and trust them and allow them to be very close.
it just a fluke that he was found, he just happened to see the little guy on the ground.
and i'm the only bird rehabilitator within hours of gloucester, so that's why he was brought to me.
and who knows how he got injured, most likely he hit something hard.
yellow jackets and other hornets are very dangerous to them, the venom kills them
been feeding him sugar water, but needed to place an order for necton because they need protein also, sugar water is okay for a few days only.
as for his wing healing the odds are very much against him, humming birds, swifts and swallows need everything to be perfect because they live on the wing.
they sadly cannot be kept as pets, nor would they like to be kept as pets, him being here is very stressful, all he wants to do is fly and he doesn't understand why he can't.
if he doesn't heal up perfectly, my choices are very limited for him by federal law.
i may be able to find someone who has a permit to keep federally protected species, but on the other hand i don't think that would be fair to him, i'm just hoping and praying he will heal the last option is sucks.
so like i said he needs all the luck and prayers he can get


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the answers to my silly questions. I sure hope the little one will make a full recovery.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*to sad*

Now I really don't know what I would do, I give you a lot of credit for your efforts and for the best, thay are so amazing little creatures


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

The best of luck to you and that beautiful lil bird. I will be praying for a positive outcome. My thanks to you and the people who found him.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh stop, not silly questions!! i'm just glad there are good hearted people in this world interested enough to ask those questions


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> my newest patient, everyone cross your fingers and say a prayer that his little wing will heal properly


I certainly will say a little prayer to his Creator that he will heal quickly and completely.

What a beatuiful TINY creature, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I will also pray for him, and I hope to have great news very soon... How lucky he is that you were there... 

Ivette


----------

